# Endless-R works R34 time attack car



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Today was the first day that Project R34 GTR has started.

Goal: Beat the Nagisa R34 GTR at central and circuit.

Anyone ever wondered why the Nams R34 GTR was so fast??

Simple answer, Nismo R34 GTR works body.

Difference in chassi set up against normal road chassi GT-Rs is night and day.

With that in mind, we have purchased the JMC works car.

(Photos coming soon)

Specification when car is finished.
Nismo works chassi (FULL SPOT WELD)
Chassi tuning by Techno First (Satoshi san)
Air jack system
Holinger sequential
Endless-r engine
Driver Iiri san

Target weight 1400kg
power 800hp

will take many photos for you guys and keep you updated.

Kind regards

Rick
[email protected]


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds interesting...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Looking forward to it. How long is the initial build expected to take?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Any thoughts on competing with the M-speed or Garage Ito cars ?


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Bean said:


> Any thoughts on competing with the M-speed or Garage Ito cars ?


We wont be far off, but thoes cars are based on GT cars, not Super Taikyu. Our target and fair match is Nagisa Auto R34 GTR.

Rick
[email protected]


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

hodgie said:


> Looking forward to it. How long is the initial build expected to take?


We have an idea on build finish date, but its still a "hope to finish" by then.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> We wont be far off, but thoes cars are based on GT cars, not Super Taikyu. Our target and fair match is Nagisa Auto R34 GTR.
> 
> Rick
> [email protected]


Ah, I see.
Good luck with the project.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

So there shells are based on GT500 not Super Taikyu???

I thought the Super Taikyu shells are really good...


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

as the Super Taikyu's are fully spot welded and caged up by Nismo


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*R34*

Whats the point in starting a new build with a target weight of 1400 kilos?


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> Whats the point in starting a new build with a target weight of 1400 kilos?


Have to agree with the fonejacker,kerb weight is 1540 kg as standard,so surely with a fully spot welded chassis,fully stripped (including sound deadening),carbon dash,polycarbonate windows,carbonfibre body panels,1 lightweight bucket seat etc,basically full on race preparation, you would be aiming more at 1250kg?? (or less)


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

GT51R said:


> So there shells are based on GT500 not Super Taikyu???
> 
> I thought the Super Taikyu shells are really good...


Mspeed GT-R is not normal width chassi. thus based more on GT500 chassi. 

Super Taikyu R34 is the car we are using as the base, our chassi is same as Nagisa.

Project can be seen on Endless-r : Total Tune and Performance

Rick


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> Whats the point in starting a new build with a target weight of 1400 kilos?


Point is to beat Nagisa record, with a full race air jack GTR.

Similar specification, and for the car to be very safe. 

Below 1400kg is the target weight, we will know more when satoshi san has finished with the chassi.

Rick


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Ed. said:


> Have to agree with the fonejacker,kerb weight is 1540 kg as standard,so surely with a fully spot welded chassis,fully stripped (including sound deadening),carbon dash,polycarbonate windows,carbonfibre body panels,1 lightweight bucket seat etc,basically full on race preparation, you would be aiming more at 1250kg?? (or less)


When the car is finished I will post full stats.

But for now, the first stage is under 1400kg, 

Rick


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

where did you get the shell from? and how much?


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

Aahhh.. I really look forward to receiving the car when its finish.. 
This will be a killer.. Keep up the excellent work mate.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

This thread is useless in the gallery section without pretty pictures


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

true, where are pictures of the shell etc


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

This is sounding another nice project in your side of the world Rick.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

what ever happend to this project?

no pictures of the build up?


----------

